# Drawer Deck



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

I have a 3 hole box with a drawer deck. there is about 16 inches of deck for dogs to jump on before entering boxes. Original black paint is wearing off. Was looking at alternatives such as outdoor carpet (boat) or another coat of slip proof paint. Prefer to stay away from deck liner material. 

Anyone had to replace this?


----------



## Jim Person (Jan 5, 2003)

They make an adhesive sandpaper type grit sheet used for cat walks and equipment walkways... Just a thought..


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

Not your situation maybe, but I've seen people paint then sprinkle sand blasting sand onto the wet paint to make it less slippery.

Seems like rhino liner would be perfect.


----------



## Duck Blind (Dec 11, 2010)

John Lash said:


> Not your situation maybe, but I've seen people paint then sprinkle sand blasting sand onto the wet paint to make it less slippery.
> 
> Seems like rhino liner would be perfect.


I've done this on many boat decks. Just paint, add sand, let paint dry, sweep off excess sand and paint again. Works great.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Line-X..........


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

My drawers are about 6 feet long so there is a few feet the dogs get on when getting in the truck. Deerskin had a LineX type material sprayed on the drawer top and I haven't had any problem at all. Seems like an excellant choice.


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

I can see the bedliner type spray on would be good, but do not want to take everything out to spray this on. Spraying it on prior to installation with the proper prep would be the way to go.


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

My Ainley full bed length drawers have a bed liner like spray on material on them. Seems to work pretty well and it's got some traction to it. Also those higher quality spray on liners reflect the sun so they don't heat up like regular paint with grit in it causing a hot surface that the dogs would walk on.


----------

